

A Blade Runner umbrella - t3rcio
http://hackaday.com/2009/11/12/raid-the-dollar-store-for-an-illuminated-umbrella/
Make your illuminated umbrella ( it is equal to blade runner umbrellas )
======
bshock
ThinkGeek sells these things. <http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/travel-
outdoors/9260/>

(Not affiliated with ThinkGeek. Just an occasional customer.)

